
Ask HN: Are there any affordable, quality MBA/Masters programmes? - Menes
Looking to take a less beaten path without paying an arm and a leg.<p>Looking for a anything focused on Information Systems&#x2F;Strategy&#x2F;Finance or a combination. Suggestions welcome.
======
brudgers
Western Governor's is online, accredited and relatively inexpensive:
[https://www.wgu.edu/tuition_financial_aid/tuition](https://www.wgu.edu/tuition_financial_aid/tuition)

On the other hand, a lot of the quality of an MBA program is the connections a
student makes and the relationships the student builds and the high price of
some elite programs is a filter on the financial status of students and in
business terms, knowing people with money has some upside relative to knowing
people without.

------
ismail
If you are American/British/European... have a look at one of the South
African universities. Your dollars/euros/pounds will go a long way.

MBA UCT GSB [0], GIBS[1] or stellenbosh[2]

MSc Wits[3], UCT[4], UPE[5]

Some specialized masters also offerd by wits business school[6]

[0][http://www.gsb.uct.ac.za/](http://www.gsb.uct.ac.za/)

[1][https://www.gibs.co.za/](https://www.gibs.co.za/)

[2][http://www.usb.ac.za/](http://www.usb.ac.za/)

[3][https://www.wits.ac.za/](https://www.wits.ac.za/)

[4][http://uct.ac.za](http://uct.ac.za)

[5][http://www.up.ac.za/](http://www.up.ac.za/)

[6][http://www.wbs.ac.za/](http://www.wbs.ac.za/)

------
wkoszek
Georgia Tech has online CS Msc for <$10k

